# Play Pokemon through Twitch



## Duo8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Found this kinda interesting. Dunno where else to put it.

Button presses are controlled through chat.
http://www.twitch.tv/twitchplayspokemon


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 13, 2014)

Looool its funny, but they wont get very far


----------



## Arras (Feb 13, 2014)

Haha. There's like three people spamming the chat moving in opposite directions, so they're going nowhere. Twich delay probably doesn't help


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 13, 2014)

The delay is ruining it :/


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm surprised they got that far


----------



## lokomelo (Feb 13, 2014)

It is hard to walk 2 steps in samme direction, but it is funny


----------



## YayMii (Feb 13, 2014)

There's always going to be that one troll who just likes to ruin everything :/ there's a guy in chat that just keeps spamming Start, so nothing is even happening.


----------



## Duo8 (Feb 14, 2014)

Holy crap it's like 5000 people sharing a single GB.


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 14, 2014)

This seems interesting. I'll look more into it when I get home.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 14, 2014)

I don't think this is a good idea. As an RPG series, Pokemon isn't exactly known for Twitch-based gameplay.


----------



## Fishaman P (Feb 14, 2014)

I randomly happened on the channel last night, when a paltry 400 people were participating.  Now there's 11,000.
They just completed the Bill part less than an hour ago, but I think they still have to beat Misty.

Just wait until the Safari Zone.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Feb 14, 2014)

Best use of Twitch since Saltybet.


----------



## Walker D (Feb 14, 2014)

Hehe ...I was there early today ...loved the caos


----------



## Arras (Feb 14, 2014)

Fishaman P said:


> I randomly happened on the channel last night, when a paltry 400 people were participating. Now there's 11,000.
> They just completed the Bill part less than an hour ago, but I think they still have to beat Misty.
> 
> Just wait until the Safari Zone.


Getting surf will probably be impossible.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Feb 14, 2014)

Hilarious


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 14, 2014)

my god 7 pokedollars? Can we buy a happy meal with that much?


----------



## YayMii (Feb 15, 2014)

...How did they even manage to get this far? 14k viewers, and they somehow got 2 badges and made it to Vermilion City. I'm impressed.
Now let's see if they'll be able to beat the game


----------



## Duo8 (Feb 15, 2014)

I was there when there were only 20 "players" and it was already crazy enough.


----------



## ov3rkill (Feb 15, 2014)

They should've put some delay sometime between the next person or the next command. haha


----------



## Arras (Feb 15, 2014)

I am quite unsure how progress is being made but they appear to have 3 badges. Every time I check they're just walking in circles doing nothing and then I check back a couple of hours later and they're much farther.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 16, 2014)

people are playing Platinum over here...
http://www.twitch.tv/kazowar


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 16, 2014)

NahuelDS said:


> people are playing Platinum over here...
> http://www.twitch.tv/kazowar


 
Aaaaaaand it just broke.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 17, 2014)

Pingouin7 said:


> Aaaaaaand it just broke.


now it works again


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 19, 2014)

So, uh, impressively, this is still going, has somewhere around 50k+ people participating, and they've gotten four badges and are slowly (and so fucking painfully) working their way through Silph Co. The amount of pictures that are going viral on Reddit relating to this (and subsequently leaking onto Imgur) is kind of amazing. People are really, really invested in this.

Also, as for the Safari Zone, the person who set this up apparently anticipated the anarchy, and they are using a ROM hack (or more likely simply have a cheat applied) that will give unlimited steps in the Safari Zone. So although it will still be painfully slow and will likely take the better part of a whole day just to get surf, they should be able to manage it.


----------



## basher11 (Feb 19, 2014)

they've been close in the rocket hideout. but they kept using escape rope and i facepalm everytime.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 19, 2014)

They beat Giovanni and got the Silph Scope. This is after losing previously, many uses of escape rope, and various other exciting things that I refuse to even try to watch. And now, I will leave you with some pictures that will enlighten you as to how much fan whatever you want to call it is coming out of this.



Spoiler



Giovanni's Onix







 


Spoiler



What time is it?






 


Spoiler



All hail Bird Jesus










 


Spoiler



ALL HAIL THE HELIX FOSSIL


----------



## Arras (Feb 19, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> They beat Giovanni and got the Silph Scope. This is after losing previously, many uses of escape rope, and various other exciting things that I refuse to even try to watch. And now, I will leave you with some pictures that will enlighten you as to how much fan whatever you want to call it is coming out of this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My personal favorite: (after spending ages in Giovanni's office trying to talk to him the used Dig to get out accidentally)




Also today I learned I'm an anarchist. Fuck democracy. Slow and gets nothing done unless MAJOR coordination is needed.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 20, 2014)

first fight against Giovanni was epic


----------



## Chocolina (Feb 20, 2014)

Gahars said:


> I don't think this is a good idea. As an RPG series, Pokemon isn't exactly known for Twitch-based gameplay.


Its not about playing the game, its more about being a social experiment.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Joe88 (Feb 20, 2014)

filled with tons of trolls, no surprise
im sure someone made a bot to spam that


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 20, 2014)

Chocolina said:


> Its not about playing the game, its more about being a social experiment.


I'm curious to see how far they can get


----------



## Chocolina (Feb 20, 2014)

NahuelDS said:


> I'm curious to see how far they can get


Last I checked they were already at Team Rocket HQ, thats like 25% of the story in 2 days.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 20, 2014)

No matter how far they get, there's no doubt in my mind that they will never beat the Elite 4. There's no chance, at all.


----------



## Duo8 (Feb 20, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> No matter how far they get, there's no doubt in my mind that they will never beat the Elite 4. There's no chance, at all.


 
Eh. I want to see a miracle.
Which is also why I don't like Democracy mode.


----------



## Arras (Feb 20, 2014)

Chocolina said:


> Its not about playing the game, its more about being a social experiment.


It's just a pun 


Nathan Drake said:


> No matter how far they get, there's no doubt in my mind that they will never beat the Elite 4. There's no chance, at all.


They'll most likely need some serious grinding and possibly use Democracy for the strength puzzles in the Victory Road but I believe it can be done.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 20, 2014)

It seems Pokemon Tower will end up being their graveyard.. literally


----------



## ßleck (Feb 20, 2014)

This is the most religious and political game I've ever played. It's awesome. 

Bird Jesus.


----------



## Arras (Feb 20, 2014)

ßleck said:


> This is the most religious and political game I've ever played. It's awesome.
> 
> Bird Jesus.


Bird Jesus? More like Abba Jesus now.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 20, 2014)

ßleck said:


> This is the most religious and political game I've ever played. It's awesome.
> 
> Bird Jesus.







this is getting really stupid.... and I love it! 

also


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 20, 2014)

Ready for another 12 hours in the Pokemon tower?


----------



## ßleck (Feb 20, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Ready for another 12 hours in the Pokemon tower?


 
They made it to the healing platform. Hail Bigdig!


----------



## Chocolina (Feb 20, 2014)

Arras said:


> It's just a pun


How?


----------



## Arras (Feb 20, 2014)

Chocolina said:


> How?


Twitch based gameplay - as in, gameplay that requires fast response/reflexes VS gameplay done through Twitch. Besides it's Gahars, pretty much anything he posts is a pun.


----------



## Chocolina (Feb 20, 2014)

Arras said:


> Twitch based gameplay - as in, gameplay that requires fast response/reflexes VS gameplay done through Twitch. Besides it's Gahars, pretty much anything he posts is a pun.


Thats a bit of a stretch to call it a legit pun.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 20, 2014)

I need to pay more attention to this, it's amazing.


----------



## Celice (Feb 20, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> I need to pay more attention to this, it's amazing.


I try, but it always ends up more like Eve--hearing everyone else respond to the event is more interesting than actually watching for yourself.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 20, 2014)

Who decides the names? I see the Holy Bird and other real names, how?And do the Pokemon get enough grinding done, how is that handled?

It's so funny though, very well thought of, impressive and just fun as hell


----------



## Arras (Feb 20, 2014)

Satangel said:


> Who decides the names? I see the Holy Bird and other real names, how?And do the Pokemon get enough grinding done, how is that handled?
> 
> It's so funny though, very well thought of, impressive and just fun as hell


The names are decided on by whichever one sticks. When they name a Pokemon or something significant happens, someone in the chat gives it a name, others like it and repeat it and then everyone uses it. As for the grinding, for the most part they stumble around so much instead of moving to their destination they inevitably get grinding done. They're currently stuck in Lavender Tower because only Normal moves though, so they're grinding around the heal pad there. I think.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Feb 20, 2014)

but what the anarchy democracy system do?? last time I checked that didn't existed.


Nathan Drake said:


> No matter how far they get, there's no doubt in my mind that they will never beat the Elite 4. There's no chance, at all.


 
if playing alone and seriously you can get whipped or whip them depending just on the randomness of critical hits and the broken accuracy of gen 1, then they can do it if they get lucky to get several crits in a row.


----------



## Celice (Feb 20, 2014)

There's actually a couple copycats going around now, since this thing has taken off. The Fire Emblem subreddit had a stream going a day ago on and off, and I've heard some Pokemon copycats are also trying to get in on the stuff.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Feb 20, 2014)

I've been pushing for a Twitch Plays Dragon Warrior Monsters stream since day two or three, but I don't have the resources to set up anything of the sort.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 20, 2014)

Celice said:


> There's actually a couple copycats going around now, since this thing has taken off. The Fire Emblem subreddit had a stream going a day ago on and off, and I've heard some Pokemon copycats are also trying to get in on the stuff.


Of course, when something is succesful, copycats arise. It's a great idea, really like the concept. It's gonna fail on Fire Emblem probably, a shitton of characters will die at least


----------



## Celice (Feb 21, 2014)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> I've been pushing for a Twitch Plays Dragon Warrior Monsters stream since day two or three, but I don't have the resources to set up anything of the sort.


I would be so for that--but I also kinda feel that would die so fast D:

Maybe some other class-based RPG, like DQ3?


----------



## Duo8 (Feb 21, 2014)

How about Desert Bus?


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 21, 2014)

They took on Koga and lost. But hey, they're out of lavender town so Suck it all the nonbeliever's


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 21, 2014)

They'll beat Koga eventually. It might take some grinding, but they'll manage it. With so many people playing, there will always be some group willing to do what is necessary to win.


----------



## Qtis (Feb 21, 2014)

Things that make me smile:
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2014/...on-is-so-big-its-overloading-twitchs-servers/


----------



## GolfDude (Feb 21, 2014)

they just beat koga.. lol


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 21, 2014)

GolfDude said:


> they just beat koga.. lol


Oh god. That means it's time to go to the Safari Zone. Let's see if they can get through there in less than a week. With unlimited steps, as I believe is the case here, they'll just need to get into the back of the Safari Zone without using up all of the Safari Balls.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 21, 2014)

This is where Anarchy will Finally take it's toll on these poor poor souls.


----------



## Duo8 (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## ßleck (Feb 21, 2014)

T-there's a step counter! I saw it when they first entered the safari zone! Of course they're out now thanks to digrat. But how will they ever get through!?!


----------



## Clydefrosch (Feb 21, 2014)

two days ago, they were in the rocket casino. surprised they made it out/were able to select the pokeflute form the item menu


----------



## Arras (Feb 21, 2014)

Oh dear, the Safari zone is going to be terrible. On the bright side, they already have at least
-two venonats
-one exeggcute
-three or four Nidorans


----------



## ßleck (Feb 21, 2014)

Arras said:


> Oh dear, the Safari zone is going to be terrible. On the bright side, they already have at least
> -two venonats
> -one exeggcute
> -three or four Nidorans


 
And a Rhyhorn named AEWWWWV now. They're almost there but they keep spamming a in battles so they should run out of their last 5 pokeballs very soon. They ran out of pokeballs.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 21, 2014)

Guys. They got Surf. They got the Gold Teeth. They did it. They cooperated their way through the Safari Zone several hours ago. Now I believe they're trying their damndest to get Lapras so that they can teach Surf to something.


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 21, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> Guys. They got Surf. They got the Gold Teeth. They did it. They cooperated their way through the Safari Zone several hours ago. Now I believe they're trying their damndest to get Lapras so that they can teach Surf to something.


I missed it!


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 21, 2014)

Democracy seems to be prevailing I hear.
US government will be happy.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 21, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> Democracy seems to be prevailing I hear.
> US government will be happy.


Actually, anarchy is still by far the most popular choice. It was not democracy that got them through the Safari Zone, but anarchy at its finest.

Edit: Though, upon seeing a screenshot, it would seem that democracy just made the cut for the sake of progression at that time. Anarchy will remain king though, maybe until Victory Road. Victory Road might need some democracy.


----------



## ßleck (Feb 21, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> Actually, anarchy is still by far the most popular choice. It was not democracy that got them through the Safari Zone, but anarchy at its finest.
> 
> Edit: Though, upon seeing a screenshot, it would seem that democracy just made the cut for the sake of progression at that time. Anarchy will remain king though, maybe until Victory Road. Victory Road might need some democracy.


 
Yes, I was there the whole time. They decided to go for democracy in the middle of the safari zone and magnificently got the golden teeth and surf not so long after. After the first few failures caused by digrat and spamming A, causing them to lose all pokeballs and getting them kicked out, they got angry and democratic. That's also when they deposited Digrat for his treachery. Immediatly after getting surf they went back to the fun and helix approved anarchy again. Some also realised we were missing the HM for strength so that took a while but now we're indeed trying to get Lapras. Oh and I believe the Keeper was also being grinded for psychic for a while.

/short summary


----------



## Arras (Feb 21, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> Democracy seems to be prevailing I hear.
> US government will be happy.


If finesse is REALLY required, democracy. All other cases, anarchy.


----------



## ßleck (Feb 21, 2014)

It has happened. The helix fossil froze time... There's a riot going on.

The game apparently can't be controlled anymore.


----------



## DaggerV (Feb 21, 2014)

What the fudge?


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 21, 2014)

Silph co.
The most sinister 8-bit track ever.

Corporate evil


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 21, 2014)

Silph Co.

We are sure to be stuck for awhile more.


----------



## Arras (Feb 21, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> Silph Co.
> 
> We are sure to be stuck for awhile more.


It's not that bad, they have a map. They already got the card key just now. Blue(/Green?) and Giovanni might be problematic but oh well.


----------



## DaggerV (Feb 21, 2014)

This sounds like it's going too smoothly, but I'm not exactly watching the feed.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 21, 2014)

DaggerV said:


> This sounds like it's going too smoothly, but I'm not exactly watching the feed.


It isn't going smoothly at all. In fact, more often than not, places have to be gone through several times due to getting totally wiped out, despite the fact that they have a level 55 Pidgeot against primarily level 25 - 30 Pokemon.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Feb 22, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> It isn't going smoothly at all. In fact, more often than not, places have to be gone through several times due to getting totally wiped out, despite the fact that they have a level 55 Pidgeot against primarily level 25 - 30 Pokemon.


how the fuck did they get a lvl 55 pigeot?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 22, 2014)

Ubuntuの刀 said:


> how the fuck did they get a lvl 55 pigeot?


It is the only Pokemon that has been in the party pretty much since the start. Everything else that was reaching decent levels was either released, or put into the PC.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Feb 22, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> It is the only Pokemon that has been in the party pretty much since the start. Everything else that was reaching decent levels was either released, or put into the PC.


released? pokemon got released?


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 22, 2014)

Ubuntuの刀 said:


> released? pokemon got released?


Including their starter, Charmeleon. It's been a hell of a thing so far.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 22, 2014)

So, uh, they got Lapras, and upon my last check, it looks like they're back somewhere along the center division of the region.


----------



## Celice (Feb 22, 2014)

I love how the save  time right now says it's been 219:somethin hours for total playtime


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 22, 2014)

So Lapras knows Surf and Strength now. It took several hours to get both HMs taught, but damn it, thousands of people prevailed with the strength of anarchy holding strong.


----------



## Snailface (Feb 22, 2014)

Bird Jesus leads us to glorious victory again -- Badge 6 falls.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 22, 2014)

I seriously can't believe it's still managing to go well. 
Now the only problem is finding Pokemon that can deal with the elite 4. 
Pidgeot may be strong but not enough to challenge the elite 4. Especially when dat ice comes


----------



## ßleck (Feb 22, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> I seriously can't believe it's still managing to go well.
> Now the only problem is finding Pokemon that can deal with the elite 4.
> Pidgeot may be strong but not enough to challenge the elite 4. Especially when dat ice comes


 
They are going to get Zapdos with the masterball, so that should help a little I suppose. They'll eventually decide to go for democracy during the battles and beat the elite 4, I think. It's not like they're gonna give up anyway. I have faith... Especially in Bird Jesus.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 22, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Including their starter, Charmeleon. It's been a hell of a thing so far.


Classic Ash move. Still haven't forgiven him just releasing Charizard, what a wanker....


chavosaur said:


> I seriously can't believe it's still managing to go well.
> Now the only problem is finding Pokemon that can deal with the elite 4.
> Pidgeot may be strong but not enough to challenge the elite 4. Especially when dat ice comes


Maybe they'll grind Pidgeot to lvl 100 by the way they are playing, that'll help vs the E4


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 22, 2014)

Satangel said:


> Classic Ash move. Still haven't forgiven him just releasing Charizard, what a wanker....


 
Actually Charizard wasn't released, its in permanent training


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 22, 2014)

The final question remains then. 
If they do beat the elite four. 
Will they try to catch MewTwo? 
Also I'm gonna laugh my ass off if they plan to use the Masterball on Zapdos and some asshole manages to make them use it on a voltorb.


----------



## ßleck (Feb 22, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Will they try to catch MewTwo?


I suppose only the helix fossil knows that for now.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Feb 22, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> The final question remains then.
> If they do beat the elite four.
> Will they try to catch MewTwo?
> Also I'm gonna laugh my ass off if they plan to use the Masterball on Zapdos and some asshole manages to make them use it on a voltorb.


 
I'd put money on them accidentally tossing it, myself. I'd like to see them clone it and/or use it on Missingno., but I doubt they have that sort of coordination.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 23, 2014)

epic win


----------



## Arras (Feb 23, 2014)

They're currently attempting to catch Zapdos and are most of the way through the Power Plant. I can only pray they don't run from Zapdos, that is most likely the biggest danger here.


----------



## Snailface (Feb 23, 2014)

The battle with Zapdos has begun. 

GOT HIM!!!


----------



## Duo8 (Feb 23, 2014)

ZAPDOS CAUGHT!!!!!

lulz AA-j


----------



## Arras (Feb 23, 2014)

I DON'T EVEN


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 23, 2014)

WE DID IT. WE USED THE MASTER BALL AND DID IT. SAY HELLO TO ZAPDOS, AKA, AA-j.


----------



## Snailface (Feb 23, 2014)

His name is AA-j


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 23, 2014)

Now realize, our current team is in terrible danger, for we must visit a PC once more.


----------



## Arras (Feb 23, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> Now realize, our current team is in terrible danger, for we must visit a PC once more.


Now watch as they proceed to pull a C3KO and release Zapdos before even getting to put him in the party.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 23, 2014)

who's going to be sacrificed in the name of ZAPDIOS?


----------



## Arras (Feb 23, 2014)

NahuelDS said:


> who's going to be sacrificed in the name of ZAPDIOS?


If you mean who they'll kick out of their party, probably All Terrain Venomoth. If you mean who is gonna get released due to the whims of the PC, one way to find out.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 23, 2014)

Arras said:


> If you mean who they'll kick out of their party, probably All Terrain Venomoth. If you mean who is gonna get released due to the whims of the PC, one way to find out.


 nooo LAPRAS! and BIRD JESUS!!


----------



## Snailface (Feb 23, 2014)

It was a bad idea to do the PC when the trolls were still awake.


----------



## Arras (Feb 23, 2014)

NahuelDS said:


> nooo LAPRAS! and BIRD JESUS!!


Alternate Jesus in place of Bird Jesus. Seems legit. Also there goes the Keeper.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 23, 2014)

Arras said:


> Alternate Jesus in place of Bird Jesus. Seems legit. Also there goes the Keeper.


but we need lapras to surf!
they switched the box! we are fuck!


----------



## Arras (Feb 23, 2014)

NahuelDS said:


> but we need lapras to surf!
> they changed the box! we are fuck!


All Safari Zone team gogogo


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 23, 2014)

Arras said:


> All Safari Zone team gogogo


hehe maybe we could evolve Ryhorn and teach him Surf

also... bye ZapDios


----------



## ResleyZ (Feb 23, 2014)

They actually managed to do it.. They actually caught Zapdos, and they are currently in the pokemon center. They've deposited Bird Jesus The Keeper, Air Jordan and Zapdos. This will be a long and dangerously journey to not release the most valuable pokemon.


----------



## Arras (Feb 23, 2014)

This is a complete mess. Their important pokemon are now spread out over two boxes. Not sure if they'll be able to fix this.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 23, 2014)

There may be a call for democracy if anarchy can not follow through and fix this.

Oh Helix, we nearly lost Zapdos. That was so, so close.


----------



## Arras (Feb 23, 2014)

And they deposited some key items. Oh god


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 23, 2014)

For the love of god don't go all Ash Ketchum on Bird Jesus.
If he flies free, our hopes go with him


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 23, 2014)

I believe we just stored every single item that can't be tossed.

Oh what the hell. Half of the team we need is still in the PC, and now that we have AA-j with us, everybody is trying to leave.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 23, 2014)

HM03 (Surf) is stored in the PC and LAPRAS in Box 1
what a mess!


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 23, 2014)

This is the most ridiculous thing to watch my god


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 23, 2014)

Oh dear lord. We're trying so hard to get democracy working for just a little while to get the team fixed up, but between the trolls and the simply stupid people, we keep getting pushed towards anarchy. It doesn't particularly help that it seems to shift towards anarchy a lot more easily than it does towards democracy when considering each group of votes that it registers.


----------



## ResleyZ (Feb 23, 2014)

Wtf, for every vote for anarchy there's like 5 votes for democracy. 

This is one of the most intense battles I've ever witnessed though.


----------



## Arras (Feb 23, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> Oh dear lord. We're trying so hard to get democracy working for just a little while to get the team fixed up, but between the trolls and the simply stupid people, we keep getting pushed towards anarchy. It doesn't particularly help that it seems to shift towards anarchy a lot more easily than it does towards democracy when considering each group of votes that it registers.


The thing is the slider is a ratio. At the far right it goes to the left easier than the right, but that also works the other way around. You need >80% to get democracy.


----------



## ßleck (Feb 23, 2014)

WHAT THE!?! I missed way too much! FOR THE LOVE OF HELIX WHY IS EVERYTHING IN THE BOX!?!

They seem to have made some good progress though, let's hope Bird Jesus will be save.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 23, 2014)

Well, at this point, every Pokemon of value is stuck in one box or another and is at risk of release the next time anarchy tries any PC shenanigans, and democracy is failing to get voted through, placing the odds nearly at zero that we'll actually be able to repair the team. This is essentially a Safari Zone situation in that, with what we've done, there is almost no possible way to fix it via anarchy. There is some miniscule chance that we could fix it, but there is a minority just large enough to prevent the needed numbers for getting the rest of the way to democracy in order to make repairs.

Essentially, if the supporters of anarchy don't cave, or if democracy just doesn't get some more supporters, we're probably going to be stuck for the next day while we try to get Lapras back out without releasing it, since we're currently lacking anything else that can surf, much less the surf HM which is also stuck in the PC.


----------



## Arras (Feb 23, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> Well, at this point, every Pokemon of value is stuck in one box or another and is at risk of release the next time anarchy tries any PC shenanigans, and democracy is failing to get voted through, placing the odds nearly at zero that we'll actually be able to repair the team. This is essentially a Safari Zone situation in that, with what we've done, there is almost no possible way to fix it via anarchy. There is some miniscule chance that we could fix it, but there is a minority just large enough to prevent the needed numbers for getting the rest of the way to democracy in order to make repairs.
> 
> Essentially, if the supporters of anarchy don't cave, or if democracy just doesn't get some more supporters, we're probably going to be stuck for the next day while we try to get Lapras back out without releasing it, since we're currently lacking anything else that can surf, much less the surf HM which is also stuck in the PC.


Grinding Rhyhorn works too.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 23, 2014)

Arras said:


> Grinding Rhyhorn works too.


That doesn't change the fact that surf is still locked away in a list of all of the items we've mistakenly deposited.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 23, 2014)

RIP A the venonat
But Welcome back to the team Dux the Farfetch'd


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 23, 2014)

Check this link for live updates
http://tpp.aninext.tv/stream/


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 23, 2014)

Only Democracy will be able to change the box back to box 1 and withdraw Bird Jesus


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 23, 2014)

Bird Jesus had a crap moveset


----------



## ResleyZ (Feb 23, 2014)

The fanbase is one of the best fanbases ever.


----------



## gifi4 (Feb 23, 2014)

The Twitch delay just ruins it all to hell. =/


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 23, 2014)

RIP Digrat
RIP Dux

They will be missed.


----------



## Arras (Feb 23, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> RIP Digrat
> RIP Dux
> 
> They will be missed.


Wait wat digrat? I thought only Dux and xCabbage died  digrat was my favorite


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 23, 2014)

Kinda funny that they managed to catch a FUCKING ZAPDOS.


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 23, 2014)

gamefan5 said:


> Kinda funny that they managed to catch a FUCKING ZAPDOS.


How!?
I always miss the good stuff while I'm at work!


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 23, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> How!?
> I always miss the good stuff while I'm at work!


#Masterball


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 23, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> #Masterball


Yeah, I don't expect them catching articuno or moltress


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 23, 2014)

gamefan5 said:


> Yeah, I don't expect them catching articuno or moltress


I didnt expect them to get more than 3 badges.
Anything is possible


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 23, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> I didnt expect them to get more than 3 badges.
> Anything is possible


Jesus christ, they'll kill it. It's already tedious doing it alone. LOL
I am surprised they got out of the dark cave. Perhaps it was easier navigating it during the late night...
Still they are a few things I do not expect doing... Yet
Catching the rest of the legendaries, and beating the elite 4 XD


----------



## ßleck (Feb 24, 2014)

Ah finally, bloody sunday seems to be over. R.I.P. the 12 pokemon that were released.

...THE HELIX FOSSIL HAS BEEN REVIVED!?! All hail lord helix!


----------



## Arras (Feb 24, 2014)

ßleck said:


> Ah finally, bloody sunday seems to be over. R.I.P. the 12 pokemon that were released.
> 
> ...THE HELIX FOSSIL HAS BEEN REVIVED!?! All hail lord helix!


And three more were released in the process of picking up Lord Helix IIRC.


----------



## ßleck (Feb 24, 2014)

Arras said:


> And three more were released in the process of picking up Lord Helix IIRC.


 
It looks like you are right; Lord Helix must have demanded sacrifices.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 25, 2014)

I haven't been keeping up what's been happening?


----------



## ResleyZ (Feb 25, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> I haven't been keeping up what's been happening?


 
Bloody Sunday happened. Also, this link basically has all information you need to know.
https://sites.google.com/site/twitchplayspokemonstatus/


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 26, 2014)

Okay, so, we have seven badges and are currently trying to actually get into the eighth gym, and I can't emphasize "trying" enough because that ledge set up is an absolute nightmare for this play style. It's hard to believe that we've made it so far though. Also, good to see that Kotaku is so on top of the fact that the chat contains people using scripts, bots, and with there just being trolls in general. Kind of adorable that they consider that news at all, even in relation to TPP as a whole with this being so obvious since this went viral, oh, I don't know, on day one.


----------



## DaggerV (Feb 26, 2014)

Yeah this was pretty much viral from get go, I just thought it would have flopped more or less.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 27, 2014)

Status update!

We beat Giovanni and got the 8th gym badge about 9 or 10 hours ago. I actually witnessed this event myself, and it kept me on the edge of my seat as we barely beat Rhydon using our final Pokemon, Bird Jesus, with only 26 or so HP left. Later, once we managed to heal, we faced Blue and beat our rival in the penultimate round. Now, we've been back at Cinnabar in the mansion level grinding to prepare for the journey ahead through Victory Road, as everybody except Bird Jesus and AJ are not quite up to par.

With that said, our Lord and Savior, Lord Helix, is very close to evolving, having just hit level 39 before I started typing up this post. Collectively, we avoided learning Leer, keeping Omanyte's move pool relatively decent. All in all, we're on a good path towards victory.


----------



## FlareTheFox (Feb 27, 2014)

I'll have to hit this up again. I sort of lost faith after the whole Team Rocket base and the elevator incident. I tuned in for the first time in ages and they were stuck in the maze. Next time I check they're trying to get to the 4'th floor to fight Giovanni.. 3 hours later they finally reached his office after entering, exiting, going to the 2nd floor, start, 1st floor, exiting, sitting in the far left corner... You get what I mean. 45 minutes later, they finally started the fight with him. Night well spent


----------



## Snailface (Feb 27, 2014)

This is worth watching. I've never experienced a pokemon battle near this intense and epic.
(8th gym badge boss match -- skip to 50secs)


----------



## Arras (Feb 27, 2014)

Snailface said:


> This is worth watching. I've never experienced a pokemon battle near this intense and epic.
> (8th gym badge boss match -- skip to 50secs)


Haha, yeah. As Giovanni says after the fight, truly and intense battle.


----------



## Snailface (Feb 28, 2014)

Battling the Elite Four right now.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 28, 2014)

It is absolutely amazing that we have made it so far.


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 28, 2014)

This is incredible.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 28, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> This is incredible.


 
Praise
The
Helix

Anything is possible


----------



## Snailface (Feb 28, 2014)

If we could just heal, this would be easy


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 28, 2014)

Okay, we're going to lose at Lance. Even if we don't, there is no way in hell we could beat Blue at this point. Just none at all.


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 28, 2014)

I forgot Blue!
Yup, we are totally dead.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 28, 2014)

We blacked out, but not before the flaws of generation I secured us a victory against Lance.

For any that aren't aware at this point: generation I is slightly flawed in that it basically just has the enemy use any super effective move types it has when facing an enemy. In Dragonite against All Terrain Venemoth, all Dragonite had that was super effective against poison type was his psychic type Barrier, as well as Agility. Stuck in a loop of only those two moves because they were supposed to be super effective, were they attack and not stat boosting moves, poison powder struck and slowly chipped away at Dragonite's HP. This lead to our level 36 All Terrain Venemoth defeating a level 62 Dragonite, turning Venemoth into the All Terrain Dragon Slayer.


----------



## Walker D (Feb 28, 2014)

OMG ...that ATV fight

nothing will top it



Spoiler



Slaying all the dragons!


----------



## moerik (Feb 28, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> Looool its funny, but they wont get very far


They actually have gotten to Agatha, of the Elite 4. Seems pretty far into the game to me.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 28, 2014)

moerik said:


> They actually have gotten to Agatha, of the Elite 4. Seems pretty far into the game to me.


 
I made that post on like its 1st day.
And I was wrong, but I was only wrong because they introduced democracy mode.
As it was when i made that comment with only anarchy, they wouldn't have reached this point.
So I stick by that comment, coz its still correct in its context


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 28, 2014)

moerik said:


> They actually have gotten to Agatha, of the Elite 4. Seems pretty far into the game to me.


 
just Agatha? they defeated Lance on the last run!
All Terrain Venomoth (lv. 37) completely annihilated Lance's lv. 62 Dragonite


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 28, 2014)

Walker D said:


> OMG ...that ATV fight
> 
> nothing will top it
> 
> ...


+1000000000 to you for The GodzillaxMothra reference.


----------



## Snailface (Mar 1, 2014)

THEY WON!!!


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 1, 2014)

ITS ALL OVER
HOLY GODDAMN SHIT ITS ALL OVER
16 DAYS LATER AND THEY FUCKING DID IT!!!!


----------



## ResleyZ (Mar 1, 2014)

Snailface said:


> THEY WON!!!


 
They actually beat the Elite 4? That's really impressive. Now to catch all 151 pokemon


----------



## Nah3DS (Mar 1, 2014)

history has been made. Twitch is officially the new pokemon master! 
all hail helix!!!!!!!!!!

Johto...here we go!


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 1, 2014)

Spoiler










 
Also, the stream currently shows - "THE END - A new adventure will begin in 26:33:20", the time counting down.  Gen2 next?  G/S/C?


----------



## Arras (Mar 1, 2014)

Sicklyboy said:


> Also, the stream currently shows - "THE END - A new adventure will begin in 26:33:20", the time counting down. Gen2 next? G/S/C?


Yeah, has to be. The Ice Tunnel or whatever it's called will probably be hilarious.


----------



## Nah3DS (Mar 1, 2014)

can wait to trade BIRD JESUS via the time capsule!


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 1, 2014)

I....I can't believe it's over. Will the next journey have the same turnout as this one? I'm doubtful that people will care as much the second time, but it would be nice if people showed the same level of commitment in making it through game after game (at least through the third generation).


----------



## Snailface (Mar 1, 2014)

Here's the glorious final battle against the Champion:
http://www.twitch.tv/twitchplayspokemon/b/507111414?t=12h45m0s

Here's the whole 5 battle run:
http://www.twitch.tv/twitchplayspokemon/b/507111414?t=12h20m0s


----------



## Nah3DS (Mar 1, 2014)

I was there! 

Also...





March 1st, Official Helix Day


Here is the save file


----------



## ßleck (Mar 1, 2014)

...Against all odds, we actually won. We had massive ups and downs, both literallly and figuratively. So... proud.


----------



## Duo8 (Mar 1, 2014)

NahuelDS said:


> Also...
> ***
> 
> March 1st, Official Helix Day


 
Seems like it's been removed.


----------



## Walker D (Mar 1, 2014)

Wow  ...this is insane


----------



## Flame (Mar 1, 2014)

how the hell did they get though safari zone?


----------



## weavile001 (Mar 1, 2014)

Flame said:


> how the hell did they get though safari zone?


 
Infinite Steps, I guess.


----------



## Arras (Mar 1, 2014)

Flame said:


> how the hell did they get though safari zone?


Democracy. Not infinite steps, actually.


----------



## GameWinner (Mar 1, 2014)

We did it! The sweet taste of victory!!


----------



## Walker D (Mar 1, 2014)

Yeah! ..crazy stuuf and ah...

wait a min... ..what the..












I knew it! ..he was using his powers at the DayCare all along!


----------



## Celice (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm hoping we can get a Pokemon Gold/Silver run up next  Seems like the next best step for something like this.


----------



## Yepi69 (Mar 1, 2014)

They finished the game, I'm still trying to rationalize how in the name of Helix fuck they did it.


----------



## YayMii (Mar 1, 2014)

I think they're playing through Gold next.
Anyways, it's actually pretty impressive that they actually beat it  Was not expecting this to happen at all.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 1, 2014)

So right now they still have the countdown overlay, but they're running Keitai Denjuu Telefang in the background, still publicly controlled.


----------



## Arras (Mar 1, 2014)

I have no fucking idea what they're playing but it has a sweet-ass soundtrack.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm going to test it out real quick, and see how far I go without Raging (Be right back) .
Update: Gotta wait till Twitch resume pokemon...


----------



## Qtis (Mar 2, 2014)

Yepi69 said:


> They finished the game, I'm still trying to rationalize how in the name of Helix fuck they did it.


 
Enough grinding and you're bound to beat Pokémon league due to the level difference. I mean cmon, lvl 81 Zapdos against a lvl 65 Blastoise in GenI?


----------



## Nah3DS (Mar 2, 2014)

Qtis said:


> Enough grinding and you're bound to beat Pokémon league due to the level difference. I mean cmon, lvl 81 Zapdos against a lvl 65 Blastoise in GenI?


traversing the dungeons was the biggest challenge, not the battles


----------



## ßleck (Mar 2, 2014)

Hmmm... It's officially confirmed they're going to play Gold/Silver/Crystal next. In less than an hour our new adventure will begin. I don't know why but I'm actually excited for this.


----------



## GolfDude (Mar 2, 2014)

its Crystal


----------



## Arras (Mar 2, 2014)

Gen 2 hype. Can't wait for the clutch Metronomes and Joey calls.


----------



## ResleyZ (Mar 2, 2014)

IT HAS BEGUN

POKEMON CRYSTAL!


----------



## Snailface (Mar 2, 2014)

ResleyZ said:


> IT HAS BEGUN
> 
> POKEMON CRYSTAL!


They picked a bunch of gibberish for the player's name. We're off to a good start! 

Interestingly, they have democracy set to automatically start on a countdown. 1 hour.
I assume it'll alternate between anarchy/democracy periodically.

Totodile is the starter.


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 2, 2014)

TOTOTOTOTOTOTOTOTODIIIIIIIIILE <3



erm... yeah best choice


----------



## Sterling (Mar 2, 2014)

Over 80k viewers. Looks like this hasn't gotten old yet!


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 5, 2014)

I can see this one isn't nearly as popular eh?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 5, 2014)

I just haven't had the time to invest into watching, and my normal facets for information on TPP (ie: Most Viral on Imgur) aren't producing very much content to explain what's happening so that I may set aside some time to look at the current progress. This weekend, I'll probably try to get a feel for the current set up in regards to their team, progress, etc.


----------



## ResleyZ (Mar 5, 2014)

I have this google docs page open to see what's happening. And still, having a consistent 30k viewers is still pretty good.


----------



## Arras (Mar 5, 2014)

For some recent updates, http://www.reddit.com/live/m5n42gvbpyi6hdisciytwamw3a is usually good. Just read the parts in bold to catch up with the last few hours or so.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 5, 2014)

Wow. Five badges already? Really? I suppose it helps having a single Pokemon at level 40+ already, but still.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 8, 2014)

It's been a few days, so excuse this double post, but I think it's worth mentioning:
Badges - 7
Team - Two Pokemon at decently high levels, and another three that only need a little work. The sixth is still level 5 though, so, well, yep.
Current location - Ice Path. It seems we've spent at least the past day trying to get through there.
Time spent - A little over 7 days at this point.

All in all, I'd say they're progressing decently. Democracy isn't holding well enough to make the ice cave really any kind of easy, but I'm sure they'll get through. It will be interesting to see if they can beat this game faster than they beat Red. They seem to be making some pretty quick progress at this point.


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 8, 2014)

I haven't been paying any attention to this one. It's just not anywhere near as entertaining. 
Now If they get to play Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald...


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 8, 2014)

I feel like continuing after Crystal would just be beating a dead horse. I'm guessing over half of the "viewers" at this point are just people running scripts to repeat the same commands without even needing to actually pay attention.


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 16, 2014)

So for anyone that still cares. 
Gold is done and they're gonna start playing Emerald in a few days. Which I'm actually hyped for. 
But right now they're playing pokemon pinball Ruby/Sapphire and it's pretty amusing.


----------



## Sterling (Mar 16, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> So for anyone that still cares.
> Gold is done and they're gonna start playing Emerald in a few days. Which I'm actually hyped for.
> But right now they're playing pokemon pinball Ruby/Sapphire and it's pretty amusing.


 
That was super quick. Did they also finish off Red?


----------



## Arras (Mar 16, 2014)

Sterling said:


> That was super quick. Did they also finish off Red?


Yup, they did. Currently they have been playing Golden Sun for some time now. They're in the first dungeon and keep using Retreat.


----------



## Sterling (Mar 16, 2014)

Arras said:


> Yup, they did. Currently they have been playing Golden Sun for some time now. They're in the first dungeon and keep using Retreat.


 
That's hilarious


----------



## Sakitoshi (Mar 17, 2014)

Arras said:


> Yup, they did. Currently they have been playing Golden Sun for some time now. They're in the first dungeon and keep using Retreat.


 
who needs Digrat when you can escape by yourself??


----------



## Arras (Mar 17, 2014)

Sakitoshi said:


> who needs Digrat when you can escape by yourself??


They're playing Catz now


----------



## Sakitoshi (Mar 17, 2014)

has been a week since I last checked TPP.
better said I forced myself not to see it to finish my games instead of stare mindlessly at TPP.
BTW I was seeing this restream with stats and a chat where you can actually chat.


----------



## p3rand0r (Mar 17, 2014)

just for the info is this legal .....streaming a game you dont have the rights / didnt program yourself ?


----------



## Arras (Mar 17, 2014)

p3rand0r said:


> just for the info is this legal .....streaming a game you dont have the rights / didnt program yourself ?


Most developers are okay with it because there's really no reason why they wouldn't be, it's free publicity. Youtube acts a bit odd with gameplay videos nowadays though.


----------



## GameWinner (Mar 17, 2014)

This is hilarious. Mystery Dungeon next please!


----------



## p3rand0r (Mar 17, 2014)

Arras said:


> Most developers are okay with it because there's really no reason why they wouldn't be, it's free publicity. Youtube acts a bit odd with gameplay videos nowadays though.


 
Yap i see your point , but sometimes you dont have an actual idea how good a game is if you dont know how it plays , a lack of the demos and a trailer that says nothing are also to blame...


----------



## Arras (Mar 17, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> This is hilarious. Mystery Dungeon next please!


Please no, that would be terrible.
_Something's stirring... It's coming closer..._


----------



## GameWinner (Mar 17, 2014)

The cat is ANGRY ON THE VERANDA!


----------



## Arras (Mar 17, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> The cat is ANGRY ON THE VERANDA!


They managed to break a cat. It has been moonwalking in place for about 10 minutes now.


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 17, 2014)

Jesus, that poor cat


----------



## Snailface (Mar 22, 2014)

Pokemon Emerald starts in 25 minutes. 
http://www.twitch.tv/twitchplayspokemon

Let PokeDerp III commence! Praise Helix.


----------



## Arras (Mar 22, 2014)

Snailface said:


> Pokemon Emerald starts in 25 minutes.
> http://www.twitch.tv/twitchplayspokemon
> 
> Let PokeDerp III commence! Praise Helix.


Seeing them kill themselves in double battles is quite funny.


----------



## joelv6 (Mar 24, 2014)

god its too painful to watch pokemon emerald right now


----------



## Snailface (Apr 6, 2014)

joelv6 said:


> god its too painful to watch pokemon emerald right now


Well, it's a little better now that they're at the final four.  (nicely coinciding with the ncaa final four)

And they have a level 96 Marril, lol.


----------



## joelv6 (Apr 8, 2014)

Snailface said:


> Well, it's a little better now that they're at the final four.  (nicely coinciding with the ncaa final four)
> 
> And they have a level 96 Marril, lol.


 
I just stated watching and damn too much lag right now cause if anarchy and still at the elite 4 and i see they got a level 100 azumarill.
I bet pokemon platnum is next after the defeat the elite four unless they are going to defeat the battle fronteir lol

another theory is that they will put firered next


----------



## Snailface (Apr 8, 2014)

joelv6 said:


> I just stated watching and damn too much lag right now cause if anarchy and still at the elite 4 and i see they got a level 100 azumarill.
> I bet pokemon platnum is next after the defeat the elite four unless they are going to defeat the battle fronteir lol
> 
> another theory is that they will put firered next


The 'another theory' is correct if you look at the Twitch video screen carefully.


----------



## GameWinner (Apr 8, 2014)

More interested in the Randomized FireRed run now.


----------



## joelv6 (Apr 8, 2014)

Snailface said:


> The 'another theory' is correct if you look at the Twitch video screen carefully.


i feel dumb for once lol i usually read the description because i want to see if i need to know more info but i didnt read it this time



GameWinner said:


> More interested in the Randomized FireRed run now.


 
Im interested too as well because i want to see if they make a new legend or something similar

one thing i dont like about the new system is that you can put more than one comand for each comment


----------



## Snailface (Apr 11, 2014)

Snailface said:


> Well, it's a little better now that they're at the final four.  (nicely coinciding with the ncaa final four)
> 
> And they have a level 96 Marril, lol.


Still battling the elite four six days later! 

Now on the 101st attempt! I think this will be the one I'm totally sure. 

Edit: Done

Now on to Randomized Fire Red.


----------



## Snailface (May 3, 2014)

UPDATE (for the few who still care):

Now playing Pokemon Platinum (and Pokemon Stadium 2 side-by-side).

Touch inputs are entered via coordinates. Pokemon Stadium battles are in random teams and bets can be made on the victor.
Streamer needs a faster PC.


----------



## Arras (May 3, 2014)

Snailface said:


> UPDATE (for the few who still care):
> 
> Now playing Pokemon Platinum (and Pokemon Stadium 2 side-by-side).
> 
> ...


Haha, fuck Platinum, this betting is awesome.


----------



## Vipera (May 30, 2015)

One of the stupidest ideas on the internet. What pisses me off is that some idiot is selling "TPP cartridge hack" for like 40$. Way to rip off people unethically and illegally.


----------



## nxwing (May 30, 2015)

Vipera said:


> One of the stupidest ideas on the internet. What pisses me off is that some idiot is selling "TPP cartridge hack" for like 40$. Way to rip off people unethically and illegally.


It is stupid but it works so they got that going for them, which is nice.


----------



## Vipera (May 30, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> It is stupid but it works so they got that going for them, which is nice.


Smosh works too, but it's not nice.


----------

